# Seiko Flightmaster Strap Change...



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wanted to share this: my SND253 Flightmaster newly transferred to a 20mm mesh. I bought the mesh for my BM, but at my 4yo son's request, that is back on its bracelet. So the FM has a go on the mesh, and I think really suits well! I was loving the Bond NATO on this watch but I think the mesh looks great!



















Cheers all, and happy Friday!


----------

